
Good YC Applications, More Interviews - smalter
http://twitter.com/paulg/status/29438424751
======
619Cloud
Shameless plug, if you can't sleep, come and drink the cool-aid and chat with
other applicants: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1859162>

------
bali
You guys are really sleeping at night? :) Best time to work. Otherwise don't
worry, be happy about being a pirate. You will eventually meet your angel
either from YC or somewhere else :)

~~~
lampard789
It's definitely not a deal breaker so you probably can get some sleep :)

~~~
bali
Haha, not being able to sleep/working at night is a birth defect in my case..
Not because of the YC application, lol :)

------
vidushi
I am getting goose bumps all over again. For me it's just like waiting for the
graduate school admission results all over again :)

~~~
bpierce
Going to sleep nervous and anxious like Christmas Eve when we were young.

~~~
danielsiders
People are sleeping?

~~~
bpierce
power napping in order to attempt to stay focused and productive at work while
waiting

~~~
marcamillion
LOL...this thread is HILARIOUS.

That's EXACTLY how I feel. Stomach in knots.

~~~
henrikberggren
Tell me about it!

